# PowerCON wall plates/alternatives



## tk2k (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi all,

We're looking at Nexo system, and the amps require 2x30 amp powercon lines. It's in a multipurpose room, so currently we just have ten 20 amp household plugs, and one 208v 50amp N14-50. Facility services will re-wire and repalce breakers however we want, just need to present them a plan.

I know PowerCon isn't designed for/rated for in-wall runs, but would a wall-plate be acceptable? The system is set-up-tear-down but will always be set up in the same location, and I'm trying to simplify setup and cost. 

Thanks!


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 7, 2012)

I'd suggest wall plates with 2x NEMA L5-30R, and use L5-30P to 32A PowerCon cables/adapter s of 10/3 SOOW.


tk2k said:


> ... and one 208v 50amp N14-50. ...


Does not compute. If you meant *L*14-50, that's not 208V, it's 125/250V. And there shouldn't be an L, as it is not a Locking connector, at that amperage.


.


----------



## TJCornish (Nov 7, 2012)

derekleffew said:


> Does not compute. If you meant *L*14-50, that's not 208V, it's 125/250V. And there shouldn't be an L, as it is not a Locking connector, at that amperage.
> 
> .


Though NEMA 14-50 devices are arguably used significantly more often as 2 phases of a 3 phase service than a single phase 240 volt service, resulting in 208 volts leg to leg, which is perfectly legal.

+1 on adapting - Powercons are not suitable for permanent wiring due to the lack of a make/break under load rating. Stick with NEMA devices, then adapt to the Powercons.


----------



## avkid (Nov 7, 2012)

TJCornish said:


> Powercons are not suitable for permanent wiring due to the lack of a make/break under load rating. Stick with NEMA devices, then adapt to the Powercons.


 That is no longer true, at least in applications less than 20A.
powerCON TRUE1 - Neutrik


----------



## TJCornish (Nov 7, 2012)

avkid said:


> That is no longer true, at least in applications less than 20A.
> powerCON TRUE1 - Neutrik


This won't help the OP, as the NXAMPs require the 32A Powercons.

It will be interesting to see if this ever gains any traction in the market. I've never seen a product with a TRUE1, and I'm not sure if they are qualified for use in building distribution systems, even if they do have the make/break rating.


----------



## avkid (Nov 7, 2012)

It's been on the market just a bit more than a year and a half.


----------



## TJCornish (Nov 7, 2012)

avkid said:


> It's been on the market just a bit more than a year and a half.


Yep, and other than the make break thing and the deterministic male/female, there's little advantage to yet another standard - a whole new set of cables to keep around that aren't compatible with anything else. I don't disagree that it's better, but I suspect it's too little, too late.


----------



## STEVETERRY (Nov 7, 2012)

The PowerCon and True1 are both UL-recognized as appliance connectors--they must be installed inside a piece of listed equipment. They are not suitable for field installation in wall plates, according to their listing.

ST


----------



## museav (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm not sure I see the advantage to using a PowerCon on the wall plate even if it is possible. In terms if simplifying setup and cost while also maximizing flexibility and future options, it seems like L5-30R receptacles and a couple of L5-30P to NAC3FC-HC interconnect cables might make more sense.


----------



## tk2k (Nov 8, 2012)

derekleffew said:


> I'd suggest wall plates with 2x NEMA L5-30R, and use L5-30P to 32A PowerCon cables/adapter s of 10/3 SOOW.
> 
> Does not compute. If you meant *L*14-50, that's not 208V, it's 125/250V. And there shouldn't be an L, as it is not a Locking connector, at that amperage.
> 
> .




Yes, that's the wall plate we currently have. I have not metered the plate, but the insert in the electrical box says 208v. 


Thanks guys, I think the L5-30 option will work just fine. Looks like the Nexo won't accept 208v (one version of 100~120 and another version of 220~240) but that should be simple enough to solve.


----------



## TJCornish (Nov 8, 2012)

tk2k said:


> Yes, that's the wall plate we currently have. I have not metered the plate, but the insert in the electrical box says 208v.
> 
> 
> Thanks guys, I think the L5-30 option will work just fine. Looks like the Nexo won't accept 208v (one version of 100~120 and another version of 220~240) but that should be simple enough to solve.



According to the Nexo site, there are 3 versions of the NX4X4 - 120v, 240v, and dual voltage:
NXAMP4X4 Powered TDController - Nexo


----------



## tk2k (Nov 8, 2012)

TJCornish said:


> According to the Nexo site, there are 3 versions of the NX4X4 - 120v, 240v, and dual voltage:
> NXAMP4X4 Powered TDController - Nexo




ha that's weird. the manual says
These large power supplies are precisely tailored to work around a precise Mains voltage,
so separate model of NXAMP exists for 100 ~ 120 Volts on one side (these are models 
NXAMP4x1U and NXAMP4x4U), and for 220 ~ 240 Volts on the other side (these are 
models NXAMP4x1C and NXAMP4x4C). 

guess they added a new version


----------

